# ATV's as a GHV/BOV



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I think ATV's would make great BOV/GHV. They are faster than walking, they sip fuel, they can climb steep hills and go places cars cant. And most have a rack on the back to strap stuff onto. It would be alot easier to Bug Out if you could just put all your stuff on the back and a few extra gas cans and leave.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

And there are some really good trailers for them too, the only worry that I have is snare wires and fences, If you were to use one post SHTF it would be wise to have a snare wire guard on the front , being headless is a real hinderance to your survival.:scratch


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

They make "spider web" gaurds to do what their name implies. They bend over should you need to go under a low tree. I think they would help when dealing with fence, snare wires etc.

I would suggest getting aftermarket (or homemade) rack extenders. Allowing more room for gas. A good winch, good tires (all around), four-wheel drive would be good, but not a necesity. Tow ropes (strong ones), EXTRA PARTS. Such as pull ropes. They wear out after a while and if your battery fails you have a reliable source to start your fourwheeler.

A gun rack or some way to store and protect your weapons. Bungie Cords. 
We have a small 250 Yamaha (very light weight and It will haul ALOT!) A 400 Polaris, and another 500 Polaris. ( the latter two are four wheel drive) The 250 only needs to smell gas to run. The others merely sip it. All are stored under a shed and/or garage. Well maintined, new pull ropes, batteries, starters, magnetos. Im afraid that if an EMP hit only the 250 would still run. Though I don't think any of them have enough electronics to be worried about. Unlike my truck.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The problem with an ATV for getting home is that they are not normally licenced for travel on the road-systems. That means that you would be less-likely to have them around you if something was to happen while you are away from home. A better choice for GHV would be a dual-sport motorbike that is plated for driving on the highways and byways.

But, as always, the best GHV is anything that you own that keeps running without a hickup .. :wave:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

ATV's are one of my BOV options.

For hauling stuff and to take care of any wires or obstacles, I use my RTV pictured below. With a 3-cylinder diesel, it only uses 1 gallon of fuel for over 2 hours of run time. _Edit to add: It's normally not that clean..._
I have a few other ATV's of various sizes.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gotta *love* that _new_ ATV smell


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*Atv bov*

Im of the same thought... having owned half a dozen of them over the yrs..my fav being a 400 cc Polaris with front/rear racks...it was what I call a "utility" atv ..I liked the belt drive and no shifting..the downfall was it was a 2 cycle (if I rem) and it consumed alot of gas and had a tendency to fowl plugs.. but their quietness and load bearing racks and ability to go where few would want to walk..making them a good choice...same with the dual purpose bike..shortfall there to me would be everything pretty much has to go into a backpack or a set of panniers..the bike would be a little more nibble in thick woods maybe..but anyway..either would get the job done pretty well..especially if it came to zombie roadblocks


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

We bought two Yamaha Grizzly 660's just for this reason.


----------

